# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux > English Room >  In khăn giấy bánh mì

## odvwnrflxqcs

Chuyên cung cấp khăn GIẤY ướt mini dành cho chuỗi xe bánh mì - quán cơm tấm - bánh ướt - bún mắm - fastfood takeaway...

 Giá thành sản phẩm từ 140-180đ bao gồm khăn và công in quảng cáo lên bao bì.

*TEL/ZALO/VIBER: 0167 555 999 8* 


*TEL/ZALO/VIBER: 0167 555 999 8*







*TEL/ZALO/VIBER: 0167 555 999 8 - CTY VIỆT KIM*

----------

